# Voodoo music for your party!



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you so much. I'm doing a "hoodoo" room and this will be perfect.


----------



## grimgrinningghosts (Jun 8, 2019)

Mike C said:


> Scar Stuff
> 
> Go to Voodoo Drums in Hi-Fi, just a bit down the page.
> 
> ...


🎃 I realize it has been a few years, but wondering if you snagged the download of the Voodoo Drums as it is no longer downloadable from this site? I think the link to download has been removed. Just curious. Thanks for all you post!


----------

